# New Zelda: Skyward Sword footage



## Valwin (Sep 29, 2011)

[youtube]RP2PfOgy6d0[/youtube]




[youtube]ccK3kg26xKg[/youtube]
ROMANCE 



I shit my pants holy fuck I want this NOW


----------



## Zeroneo (Sep 29, 2011)

There's 3 new trailers in total. That one, the "Romance" trailer and the "Combat" trailer. And new screenshots and A LOT of new info.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Sep 29, 2011)

I really can't wait for this game, this is gonna be epic


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll be pirating it but definitely not buying it.

I'm really not liking this overly bright and cheery take on things. One of the things I did like about Twilight Princess was its darker toned atmosphere. It's easily my favorite Zelda game.


----------



## Thrust (Sep 29, 2011)

aha so it was a harp that started it all =P this game looks more awesome everytime I see it


----------



## gameandmatch (Sep 29, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'll be pirating it but definitely not buying it.
> 
> I'm really not liking this overly bright and cheery take on things. One of the things I did like about Twilight Princess was its darker toned atmosphere. It's easily my favorite Zelda game.


I agree. I like the dark atmosphere and not enjoying the new bright atmosphere.


----------



## Thrust (Sep 29, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'll be pirating it but definitely not buying it.
> 
> I'm really not liking this overly bright and cheery take on things. One of the things I did like about Twilight Princess was its darker toned atmosphere. It's easily my favorite Zelda game.



you havent even gotten into the meat of it. of course the outside parts are gonna be bright they are in the friggin sky above the clouds, that doesnt mean its gonna always be that bright in say, dungeons. And I dont know where you got cheery from, they have said zero about the story


----------



## Prophet (Sep 29, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'll be pirating it but definitely not buying it.
> 
> I'm really not liking this overly bright and cheery take on things. One of the things I did like about Twilight Princess was its darker toned atmosphere. It's easily my favorite Zelda game.



So you aren't willing to pay for the game due to the visual style, but you will steal it and play it on the presumption that you'll enjoy it...? Is that your rationale for pirating?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the record, I will also be pirating the game. My reason? I'm a filthy pirate. Period.


----------



## LAA (Sep 29, 2011)

gameandmatch said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As much as twilight princess ruled and hope they make another zelda with a style like this someday, I think bright suits zelda.
When i think of the zelda theme, I dont think dark suits it, I think of bright colours when I think of zelda. Twilight princess was a one off and I guess a kinda test to see what people thought. I think they should primarily focus on bright colours, but add something like twilight princess now and again.

Plus, nintendo doing dark games?! Its a rarity for sure. Metroid is really the only one they still do, I reckon nintendo need to make some new franchise, a darker one.


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 29, 2011)

very nice
I like how the game graphics are a mix of Twilight Princess and Wind Waker, however I am sad that Zelda is not hot like she was in Twilight Princess this makes me sad, i dont like the nose on this new one just too wierd looking and i would have liked the style of link from twilight princess moreover but alas this is what we are going to have to deal with i just hope they bring back in the next zelda a more twlight princess style but not too dark


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2011)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I'm not willing to pay for the game because the last Wii game I bought was No More Heroes 2. I just don't buy Wii games anymore unless they have "No More Heroes" in their name or "Platinum Games" in the credits.

EDIT: Last Wii game I bought actually was Goldeneye 007, although that was on sale for $10 at Gamestop.

I'm pirating it because I don't feel like paying $50, I wasn't trying to say I wasn't buying it for the art style. I'm just not a fan.

And Twilight Princess made me feel like Nintendo could actually pull off a darker styled game, especially after their whole cutesy fest of Super Mario Sunshine and Wind Waker. Metroid has been decently dark styled, Twilight Princess was too and I loved it. I'm just not liking this super cheery bright style, especially when its successor had a much darker tone.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 29, 2011)

When was "overly bright" colors have = cheery or kid like?

I didn't understand why a game with color can't have dark atmosphere, moments, or whatever. 

That like looking at No More Heroes and saying " Why is this such a cheery game? This game
should be pirated. Oh look, COD must buy!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " 

Had a better example ,but forgot what it was. 

You can clearly see how much work they put into this game.  

It pretty awesome with game play alone.

imho It doesn't even look that bright, especially when it shows the in doors quest parts.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ODp6qm8XbI[/youtube]


----------



## olleb (Sep 29, 2011)

oh.. i love it. kay, would like a darker art style, but this is okay.. as a fan boy should, i have ordered the collectors edition. Cant Wait!


----------



## dragon574444 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll be getting the collectors edition. I don't have a wiimotion+ or whatever, so it's a win win for me.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 29, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> When was "overly bright" colors have = cheery or kid like?
> 
> I didn't understand why a game with color can't have dark atmosphere, moments, or whatever.
> 
> ...


some people feel like bright coloured game make them feel like kids


----------



## bowser (Sep 29, 2011)

Looking forward to this. Looks like it's going to be epic!

For some reason the second video reminds me of Avatar.


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 29, 2011)

Ugh. The characters look disgusting.
How did we go from this




to this monstrosity?






Spoiler



Anyone else see the similarities?


----------



## MadClaw (Sep 29, 2011)

Could barely sit still watching the first video


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 29, 2011)

the art direction in this game is awesome!! I really like how Zelda is one of the few (if not the only) franchise that changes art style in every game retaining the same core mechanics, feel and soul.


----------



## dudenator (Sep 29, 2011)

The water is still just as scary as ever...


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 29, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Ugh. The characters look disgusting.
> How did we go from this
> 
> 
> ...


You sir, are a dick!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Spoiler









 .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're still a dick.


----------



## cosmiccow (Sep 29, 2011)

He's got a point though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But I still like the art style of Skyward Sword. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 29, 2011)

That he does...

can't wait to try the gameplay.


----------



## felixsrg (Sep 29, 2011)

Really, I don't understan the hate of the new art style, I really like it, it reflects the name of the game (yes as TWILIGHT Princess did).

I personally prefer the fact Nintendo changes TLoZ art style everytime they feel like it, helps the serie to feel like something totally new.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 29, 2011)

Personally, I love the new art style, and the new character designs that go with them are great, too.


----------



## prowler (Sep 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Personally, I love the new art style, and the new character designs that go with them are great, too.


Obviously you like it, it looks and feels like an anime cartoon.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 29, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it feels very modern contemporary.  It looks much like Zelda II Link with Twilight Princess mixed in.

Don't be a b**ch.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zelda II Link????  WTF?  Modern Contemporary??  What does that even mean?

It looks far too cartoony anime-y for my tastes.

Is it just me or is Link "prettier" than Zelda?  Is Link in a perpetual "friendzone" or is Zelda his hag?  So many things I no longer understand about this series...


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 29, 2011)

riposte said:
			
		

> Is Link in a perpetual "friendzone" or is Zelda his hag?  So many things I no longer understand about this series...


I'm gonna go with no, simply because one of the trailers was titled "Romance"


----------



## machomuu (Sep 29, 2011)

riposte said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really can't use context clues to tell what I meant?  Then here, I'll be more clear.  It feels very modern and contemporary at the same time.

Also, I don't see how it looks like anime.  More Western Cartoonish if you ask me.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with prowler.  Who are you trying to kid?  The art style is ugly, the characters are ugly, and the game is more like an anime RPG than an action-adventure game like it should be.  And we know how much you love anime and RPGs (Seeing as that's like all you talk about).


----------



## machomuu (Sep 29, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't talk about it that much unless it's the subject, and I only mentioned it in one post.

Plus, what's an "Anime RPG"?  An RPG that has an anime art style?  Well that's not this, from my PoV.  I think the art style is ery nice and very reminiscent of Zelda II Link Mixed with Twilight Princess Link.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 29, 2011)

I meant to put anime/RPG, but it still fits.  Like you know, Persona, which we all know you're obsessed with.


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 29, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk bro, I like anime RPG characters, and this is just ugly in comparison. Skyward Sword breaths European styling to me. Just like Broken Sword, which was a good game, but the art was not to my tastes. (Gonna get some hate for that one.)


----------



## machomuu (Sep 29, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> I meant to put anime/RPG, but it still fits.  Like you know, Persona, which we all know you're obsessed with.


Not for the anime art style, though.

EDIT: While we're at it, the only reason I use this avatar is because Haruhi is a lot like myself and she's a very like-able character.  I know it'll be brought up, so I'll just say it not.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> riposte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.)  Zelda II Link was 8-bit...  Are you saying this Link is a clunky, pixelated version of TP Link?
2.)  The words "Modern" and "Contemporary" kind of cancel each other out don't they?  And by the way...  You edited your post again from the first time I read it...  I forgot I have to give you a 5 minute window before quoting any of your posts...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.)  I agree, it looks more American Cartoonish than Japanese Cartoonish


----------



## machomuu (Sep 29, 2011)

riposte said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I am judging from the picture of Zelda II Link from the manual, what he's supposed to look like in that game.  


Spoiler










And I edited it to add another part of your post.  I don't feel like putting "EDIT" each time, just like I'm not going to with this part here.


----------



## Gameking-4 (Sep 29, 2011)

I like the new style! going to be good!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2011)

Zelda II didn't have a unique art style. The "manual art" you posted looks nothing like Skyward Sword, just some old representation of link.

It's cartoonish, to say the least.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 29, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Zelda II didn't have a unique art style. The "manual art" you posted looks nothing like Skyward Sword, just some old representation of link.
> 
> It's cartoonish, to say the least.


I say cut the hair and slap on Twilight Princess and you've got 'im.  Oh, and reduce the nose size.

But yes, I agree, it is cartoonish.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I say cut the hair and slap on Twilight Princess and you've got 'im.  Oh, and reduce the nose size.



You can say that about any representation of Link. Take the cell shading out, reduce the eye size, and Wind Waker Link is now Ocarina of Time Link.


----------



## Centrix (Sep 29, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Ugh. The characters look disgusting.
> How did we go from this
> 
> 
> ...




The only monstrosity we see here is this post! Skyward swords art style and character design runs circles around twilight princes any day, easily!


----------



## Prophet (Sep 29, 2011)

You guys do _play_ games too right? I mean you don't just stare at them, like some portraits in a gallery. I'm all for aesthetic preferences, but to devalue a game to this extent based solely on "TOO BRIGHT" and "UGLY NOSES" seems pretty juvenile. Principally games are for playing, how much is Zelda or Link's nose going to sour your play experience?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Did you see her nose? Fuck it, let that bitch save herself."
*Drops wiimote*


----------



## machomuu (Sep 29, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, you can, there's not that much differentiation.  Except for WW, there's a lot to be done.  Reduce the head size, increase the body size, make him taller, make his hair slightly less bright, and then you've got him OoT.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2011)

Prophet said:
			
		

> You guys do _play_ games too right? I mean you don't just stare at them, like some portraits in a gallery.
> 
> Looking at a game is kinda part of the fucking game.
> 
> ...



Twilight Princess was dark and moody. This is spamming sunshine and brightness.

Honestly, I think this "new art style" is basically there so they can fuck trying to do textures since they look pretty ugly on the Wii. Pretty much every Nintendo game that looks good has like no texture and just spams lighting effects nowadays. Twilight Princess looked good but it was a last gen game.

EDIT: All this being said, I'll still play it, I just think the art is bad.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 29, 2011)

Now that I'm really thinking about it...the big eyes and their shapes are kind of Japanese Cartoony...


----------



## Ace (Sep 29, 2011)

Prophet said:
			
		

> You guys do _play_ games too right? I mean you don't just stare at them, like some portraits in a gallery. I'm all for aesthetic preferences, but to devalue a game to this extent based solely on "TOO BRIGHT" and "UGLY NOSES" seems pretty juvenile. Principally games are for playing, how much is Zelda or Link's nose going to sour your play experience?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On this point, couldn't everyone who thinks their copy of  Zelda: Skyward Sword is too bright, childish and colorful for their stuffy and snarky selves just turn on the colder color settings on their TV/emulator? I'm sure that'd help a bit.

Ontopic:

OMFG I THINK I PEED A LITTLE OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGO-

TL;DR:

Zelda-Link pairing apparently happened. Cool.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 29, 2011)

Spamming sunshine and brightness? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have not played deeply into TP so I wouldn't know how to compare it but from Guild's description they're quite different. Now to wait for it to come out and compare the actual gameplay.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Sep 29, 2011)

Twilight Princess was my least favorite Zelda, next to Spirit Tracks.

The art style is....alright.. but I find the character models ugry. Same with TP.

I still cringe whenever I see this...thing.


Spoiler











Anyways back on topic.

Oh man can't bloody wait for this.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 29, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



again wrong tdwp judging a book by is cover your just mad that they are updating the series with new element


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Sep 29, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I swear, every time you post I dislike you more and more.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 29, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> I still cringe whenever I see this...thing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Oh shit, I lol'd so hard.

I prefer Twilight Princesses art style easily, but that doesn't mean I hate this art style, although Zelda looks a little weird, Link doesn't look too bad. I'll still be playing it.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 29, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How?  Other than...nothing I can think of, Zelda II is still more of an RPG than this is.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think they didnt play Zelda 2  if they did the would know


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow, this game looks amazing. If I could afford a Wii, and this game, I'd certainly buy it. It's not a title I'd feel comfortable pirating even if I could.



To anyone hating on the art style: Sorry it's not wrapped in grey and brown, holding a gun, and slathered in blood. You obviously don't know what a good art style is and I suggest you stop embarrassing yourself. Go back to Gears 3.


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 29, 2011)

Idk about you guys, but RPG is what I always wanted from LoZ anyway. The adventure is fun, but a small hint of RPG makes it all the better.

But not overly complex skill builds that have to be perfected like Fallout or anything like that.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 29, 2011)

Chaz, can we not bring FPS into this?  Please?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 29, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Wow, this game looks amazing. If I could afford a Wii, and this game, I'd certainly buy it. It's not a title I'd feel comfortable pirating even if I could.
> 
> 
> 
> To anyone hating on the art style: Sorry it's not wrapped in grey and brown, holding a gun, and slathered in blood. You obviously don't know what a good art style is and I suggest you stop embarrassing yourself. Go back to Gears 3.



I haven't seen anyone comparing this to Gears 3 or any other shooter.  Plenty of games have pulled off cartoony styles quite well.  Plenty of games have pulled off "realism" well.  Not many games can get away with meandering in between...  I mean, obviously we must be effing retarded to think this is a little less than impressive, right?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> To anyone hating on the art style: Sorry it's not wrapped in grey and brown, holding a gun, and slathered in blood. You obviously don't know what a good art style is and I suggest you stop embarrassing yourself. Go back to Gears 3.




You ever see some really shit music on Youtube and when someone says "this is awful" the response is always "You don't understand, go listen to your Lamb of God shit music!" This comment is basically one of those. Sorry for liking my games not looking like a unicorn's fart.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 29, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Sorry for liking my games not looking like a unicorn's fart.


Don't worry, I'm sorry _for_ you.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 29, 2011)

You all know what Nintendo's like. Their screenshots and trailers look worse than the actual game. OOT 3D is a perfect example of that.
Now could we please stop hating on the art style? If it bothers you that much, just ignore it.


----------



## hetoan2 (Sep 29, 2011)

Honestly, I'd rather that games try out new art styles as much as possible. It gets pretty fucking boring when the same thing is released time and time again. Even if the gameplay is completely different, the art style alone is enough to deter someone just by being reminiscent of another game.

And trust me, the realistic art style has been WAY overdone in the past couple of years.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 29, 2011)

EZ-Megaman said:
			
		

> You all know what Nintendo's like. Their screenshots and trailers look worse than the actual game. OOT 3D is a perfect example of that.
> Now could we please stop hating on the art style? If it bothers you that much, just ignore it.


inb4 Metal Gear Solid 3DS.  Let's not start.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Sep 29, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Idk about you guys, but RPG is what I always wanted from LoZ anyway. The adventure is fun, but a small hint of RPG makes it all the better.
> 
> But not overly complex skill builds that have to be perfected like Fallout or anything like that.


This.
I always enjoyed the fact that the player grow stronger as the story progress/do sidequest in zelda. I still miss the magic from LoZ ALTTP.


----------



## Annieone23 (Sep 29, 2011)

Too awesome is an UNDERSTATEMENT!

I think this will be the greatest Zelda game ever.
(My previous favorites being WW and MM)


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm getting more excited about Skyward Sword with all this new footage out. Might be the first Wii game I'll go out and buy in almost two years.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 30, 2011)

_ITT; MY STYLE PREFERENCE IS VALID BECAUSE IT'S MINE AND YOURS IS NOT BECAUSE IT'S NOT MINE AND THAT MUST MEAN YOU PLAY A GAME SERIES I DON'T LIKE AND THAT MAKES YOU LESS OF A PERSON IN MY EYES

*JUDGE JUDGE JUDGE BULLY BULLY BULLY*_

I think the character's faces are ugly, but the style of other things is fine with me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 30, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> When was "overly bright" colors have = cheery or kid like?
> 
> I didn't understand why a game with color can't have dark atmosphere, moments, or whatever.
> 
> ...



Necroreplying but fuck it.

I'm not saying it can't have its dark moments, but it certainly won't have a darker tone. There's a difference. They're clearly engineering this game as bright and cheery. When Nintendo engineer games as bright and cheery they are bright and cheery (Kirby's Epic Yarn, Super Mario Sunshine, Wind Waker, etc). When they're not bright and cheery, they're not (Metroid Prime, Twilight Princess). Only exception I can think of is like Mother 3, but we don't talk about that.

Also, are people just retarded or something? I said I was probably gonna pirate it and not buy it and IN A SEPARATE STATEMENT said I wasn't a fan of the art style. That's why I put a definitive space in between the two statements. Otherwise I would've written "I'm not a fan of the art style, so I'm gonna pirate it, fuck buying."

Nintendo puts work into most of their games that aren't "Wii _____", why are we talking about this? I'm criticizing the art style, even though I said I'd still play it.

It's awesome on gameplay alone? Mind sending me your demo copy? Oh wait, you don't have one.

...And how is that indoors part not bright? There's light seemingly coming out of nowhere. You want an example of something that's not bright?



Spoiler


----------



## Midna (Sep 30, 2011)

Style preferences are fine. Especially since in this case, the style will probably be dictating the tone of the game. Sometimes people like different things from you. It happens.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 30, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> It's awesome on gameplay alone? Mind sending me your demo copy? Oh wait, you don't have one.


Seem like reasonable areas in the video why some rooms may be fairly lit. 

While I respect your opinion. That comment is little off(?). 

You clearly see I was basing the gameplay from the videos.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 30, 2011)

if it's too bright... just use sunglasses


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 30, 2011)

Watch the first video backwards and listen.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 30, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> if it's too bright... just use sunglasses


I hope you aren't serious.  I can't tell if it's sarcasm, as it doesn't even make sense either way.

He means that the colors used are too bright and cheerful for a Zelda game.  I agree, and I'd have rather seen something like Twilight Princess, or previous Zelda games where there's an even balance of dark and light.


----------



## Domination (Sep 30, 2011)

I really like the art style. Yes, its colorful and cartoonish, but its got character. Its not the run-of-the-mill OMGAWESOMEGRAPHICS that look very nice but it just feels like any other game, because many of today's games employ the dark and moody art style and the market is saturated with them. I think its fresh breath of air, really. 

My favourite game of all time, Rocket Slime, has a cartoonish artystyle but it really suits the game, and the art style is what makes it instantly recognisable. 

And I'm sure everyone agrees gameplay is the most important aspect(I mean even the people most outspoken against the graphics like Guild acknowledge that), so just play the damn game when it comes out. Who knows, maybe the art style will grow on you.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

The art style looks especially good mixed with the watercolors they use for promotion and covers.


----------



## DroRox (Sep 30, 2011)

Deep in my heart I'd guessed it was a harp. I was right. I know this series way too much.


----------



## Thrust (Sep 30, 2011)

I dont get why this game supposedly looks so bad but whatever, i think it looks amazing.


----------



## Centrix (Sep 30, 2011)

Prophet said:
			
		

> You guys do _play_ games too right? I mean you don't just stare at them, like some portraits in a gallery. I'm all for aesthetic preferences, but to devalue a game to this extent based solely on "TOO BRIGHT" and "UGLY NOSES" seems pretty juvenile. Principally games are for playing, how much is Zelda or Link's nose going to sour your play experience?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly, and there's nothing wrong with his nose...sheesh, since when do people play games based solely on what the characters nose looks like, seriously.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 30, 2011)

not sure if this video had been posted already
[youtube]qBqBScaBAzg[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

+1 reason to get a wii someday


----------



## Wombo Combo (Sep 30, 2011)

I still cant get over how horrible her nose looks makes her face look bad. Game looks amazing though.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 30, 2011)

Maplemage said:
			
		

> Watch the first video backwards and listen.


and how would you do that on Youtube?


----------



## Valwin (Sep 30, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Maplemage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i guess download the video and play it in reverse


----------



## CyborGamer (Sep 30, 2011)

Is it bad if I think that Zelda looks quite realistic and good looking? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I must have bad real life perception lol

Anyhow as I keep saying, I really dig the art style of the game. Brighter environments motivates me to play more compared to dark ones. Of course, it's only a small factor.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 30, 2011)

Preordered the Collector's Edition on Gamestop yesterday, almost fully paid for it just need $26 more.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 30, 2011)

[youtube]975Xaz93jmU[/youtube]


----------



## mori123 (Sep 30, 2011)

I am Kinda Loling at the bunch of you Deciding the whole games coloring and tone will be light, and cheery and happy To me  The Video gives off an epic quest feel. not alight feel and Also to me i expect A Darker tone later in the game after some Event  possibly causing massive world shift or time travel or something else.  and anyone saying they are going to pirate it because they find it to  Light and cheery , are using a lame duck excuse your going to pirate it because your Scum, Like the rest of us Your dirty horrible pirates who won;t even Support the games you clearly love and because of you this will be the last Zelda, I Hope your happy!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

mori123 said:
			
		

> I am Kinda Loling at the bunch of you Deciding the whole games coloring and tone will be light, and cheery and happy To me  The Video gives off an epic quest feel. not alight feel and Also to me i expect A Darker tone later in the game after some Event  possibly causing massive world shift or time travel or something else.  and anyone saying they are going to pirate it because they find it to  Light and cheery , are using a lame duck excuse your going to pirate it because your Scum, Like the rest of us Your dirty horrible pirates who won;t even Support the games you clearly love and because of you this will be the last Zelda, I Hope your happy!


Not everyone likes Zelda, you know.

Also, art style can be a turn off for a game.  For instance, I like Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3, but the music is "meh" at best, and that takes away from the experience, it's the same here.  Gameplay isn't a game's only aspect, and for some it's not the most important.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 30, 2011)

The haters makes me remember the release of Wind Waker.
A lot of people didn't like the new cell shading style, the character design with big eyes, etc.
But I'm sure they were the first one to play the DS games with the same design.


I didn't like the Skyward sword colors (too flashy, too play-Doh like) on the first trailer (on the forest) last year, but I think the new trailers look better.
Maybe it will depend the area.
I think it's too bad they chose a cartoon looking style, after making a Gamecube version with realism in mind. Well it felt more realistic than Wind Waker and N64 games.
I hoped the Wii version would be even more realistic.
Now I hope Wii-U version will be.

I'll still play it, I'm just disappointed they chose a different direction, it doesn't mean the game or the story will be bad.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 30, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or watch this


----------



## Thrust (Sep 30, 2011)

implying pirates are scum

I like how they're giving different hub options, it seems like they are putting a lot of neat little features in


----------



## Cyan (Sep 30, 2011)

Developers are doing too many things to help the player.
Multi-style Hud with info when you need to press a button, super easy mode, super jump you can change course while in air, etc.
Games became sooo easy that I can't go back to play NES games, I'm not used to hard games anymore.
NES games were so hard, but we could complete them 20 years ago.

Why do they think the players are dumb and can't press a button by himself?
Let the player read the manual.

Ah, no, wait, Nintendo is thinking about pirates users without the manual! that's kind of them.


/sarcasm


Are they thinking that their Motion+ is so hard to "master" that they need to help the player?
They never helped the player on Zelda3, it didn't make any problem to complete the game.
Maybe they are targeting casual players? old gramps instead of zelda fans?


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 30, 2011)

Ahhhh Wind Waker, what a game! Still looks great to this day imo, and despite being a bit too short and easy it remains one of my fave Zeldas (and thus, one of my fave games full stop!) And yes I knew a fair few people who dissed the way the game looked (rather like many on here are doing), yet loved it when they finally played it.....
Those wanting a 'darker' game should instead be waiting for the week earlier's big release (anyone says MW3 I shall have to kill you LOL) in Skyrim: hark back to the early Zelda games and you'll understand why the games should be 'lighter' in tone..... ftr I hated Twilight Princess - terrible "hey-I'm-a-bit-like-LOTR!!" visuals & settings - give me this look over that any day!
By the way, if there's one game I'm looking forward to more than this, it's Skyrim! Roll on mid november then - we'll get to play two very different looking adventures .....thankfully!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

mightymuffy said:
			
		

> Ahhhh Wind Waker, what a game! Still looks great to this day imo, and despite being a bit too short and easy it remains one of my fave Zeldas (and thus, one of my fave games full stop!) And yes I knew a fair few people who dissed the way the game looked (rather like many on here are doing), yet loved it when they finally played it.....
> Those wanting a 'darker' game should instead be waiting for the week earlier's big release (anyone says MW3 I shall have to kill you LOL) in Skyrim: hark back to the early Zelda games and you'll understand why the games should be 'lighter' in tone..... ftr I hated Twilight Princess - terrible "hey-I'm-a-bit-like-LOTR!!" visuals & settings - give me this look over that any day!
> By the way, if there's one game I'm looking forward to more than this, it's Skyrim! Roll on mid november then - we'll get to play two very different looking adventures .....thankfully!


I don't see how TW reminded you of LOTR at all.  I didn't like the game either, but the visuals were amazing, as are these.

Well, I have a lot of bones to pick with that post, but that's all I'm posting for now.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 30, 2011)

What's funny is that my friend says that any game that doesn't have the exact graphical style of Twilight Princess is a bad game. She especially hates Skyward Sword because apparently "Zelda games that lack Epona and have Link's hometown not in Hyrule are the spawn of Satan and should be banned for having such rude content because they cannot be called Zelda without Epona and without Link living in Hyrule and without Twilight Princess graphics". Apparently.

When I get this game, she's probably going to refuse to be friends with me anymore until I throw away the game and never play any other Zelda game except Twilight Princess. Ha! Ha ha ha! Ha HA! HA HA HA!

...But if that happens, I'll need to buy my own Wii, too. I'm glad I have roommates who want the same stuff I do. We can divide the payment into thirds and each pay part of the price.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 30, 2011)

I lovvvvvvve the art style


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Seriously, whoever does these watercolors needs an award, they look amazing.  Specifically the cover of the latest Game Informer.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 30, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> NES games were so hard, but we could complete them 20 years ago.Zelda II is the exception to me... it's so hard.. never finished it.
> just thinking of going all the way though from the North Palace to the Great Palace all over again makes me wanna kill myself
> 
> 
> ...


I want a poster of that cover!
if you like watercolors give Okami a try... if you haven't played it yet


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> NES games were so hard, but we could complete them 20 years ago.


Well, sometimes:
[youtube]UFtkDEAhWC8[/youtube]

I still haven't beaten Megaman 1 or 2.  Of course, I haven't really been around that long.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I still haven't beaten Megaman 1 or 2.  Of course, I haven't really been around that long.


I thought you were! How old r u?
Megaman 1 and 2 can be beaten... 3 is the real deal lol (what a hard game)


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Sep 30, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol MegaMan 1 was also hard as friggin nails. Fact!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15, I try not to announce it too much, but there's really no sense in hiding it.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry, I made the thread got offtopic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





funny video!
I've beaten Zelda II 3 times, even it if was hard (especially boss battles x__x) and in english when I didn't know the language, it's still a good game.
though, megaman I never completed any of them. Ok, so NES game were maybe tooooo hard. It's good that new games have better and easier controls, but Wiimote controller as HUD always on screen is a little too much I think.

Make a tutorial if required, some sword lessons to mastered, and then let the player play and learn by himself.

Well, that's good that we can disable the HUD anyway


----------



## Gameking-4 (Sep 30, 2011)

I freaking relieved by the HUD changeing options. the first footage I saw I was amazed at how ugly it was.... hoped it was just for the demo though!

Pre-ordered the special edition! do hope that a download comes out early so I can play it a few days earlier.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 30, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Developers are doing too many things to help the player.
> Multi-style Hud with info when you need to press a button, super easy mode, super jump you can change course while in air, etc.
> Games became sooo easy that I can't go back to play NES games, I'm not used to hard games anymore.
> NES games were so hard, but we could complete them 20 years ago.
> ...


Just because somebody's going to play the new Zelda game doesn't mean they grew up on the NES and such.

I mean, there ARE new gamers.  They exist, you know.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there still don't need to be games this easy, they can ramp the difficulty up at least a little.

Besides, many who played the NES were probably new gamers too, it's the same scenario.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 30, 2011)

gameandmatch said:
			
		

> I agree. I like the dark atmosphere and not enjoying the new bright atmosphere.



Not really "New" is it?  If anything, it's gone back to the lighter tone of games like Link to the Past and Windwaker.

Didn't enjoy Twilight Princess, played it for about 4 hours and had no desire to continue.  Might give this one a go, can't say Zelda is really one of my favourite Nintendo series.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 30, 2011)

tutorials, helps and hints doesn’t bother me... I already know how to play a zelda game 
the only difference is that I didn't have those helps when I played my first zelda game (link's awakening)

The thing that bothers me is the lack of difficulty on boss battles. Take Twilight Princess as example... the overall dungeon design is great, not too cryptic but challenging.
But the boss battles don’t have the same level of difficulty as before. They're epic... but easy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (excluding the cave of ordeals)



			
				machomuu said:
			
		

> 15, I try not to announce it too much, but there's really no sense in hiding it.


a thought you were a little older... you sound like a vintage gammer sometimes


----------



## Shuji1987 (Sep 30, 2011)

I will play this game for sure, but I would be lying if I said I was looking forward to this game. When I see trailers/footage of this game, it doesn't do me anything. Just a regular 'cool'. On the other hand, I'm pretty fed up with the Wii's lack of power. Because when I saw the Wii U tech demo (a frickin' tech demo!) my jaw kept dropping. I would REALLY like to see a worthy Zelda title in full HD. I really want to get lost in those beautiful landscapes full of detail, dungeons which are just creeping you out every step you take or characters who look vivid and alive. 

It's not that I say this game isn't immersive, but knowing this game could've been much better is just making me sad. I would've rather wanted it to be a game for Wii U, with graphics that are better than what they showed (as Enouma said this was just a taste, they could do much better!) in the tech demo. 

Also the fact that I will have to swing my arms all the time is demotivational. Another reason I'd rather play it on the Wii U, improved and button/touch controlled.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Well there still don't need to be games this easyPeople gotta' start somewhere, you know.  This is just the control scheme we're talking about anyways.  Not everybody's played a zelda game.  I've never played Call of Duty, or a Persona game, so if I was just dropped into one of those and expected to know the control scheme I'd be lost.  It'd be better if I was taught the controls of the game, perhaps with some useful diagram, that I could turn off when needed...
> 
> Hey, that sounds like this zelda game! =D
> 
> ...


Games were different back then, they had to make games last a long time with not as much storage space, and making it difficult was an easy way of doing this.


----------



## sporkonomix (Sep 30, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> What's funny is that my friend says that any game that doesn't have the exact graphical style of Twilight Princess is a bad game. She especially hates Skyward Sword because apparently "Zelda games that lack Epona and have Link's hometown not in Hyrule are the spawn of Satan and should be banned for having such rude content because they cannot be called Zelda without Epona and without Link living in Hyrule and without Twilight Princess graphics". Apparently.
> 
> When I get this game, she's probably going to refuse to be friends with me anymore until I throw away the game and never play any other Zelda game except Twilight Princess. Ha! Ha ha ha! Ha HA! HA HA HA!
> 
> ...But if that happens, I'll need to buy my own Wii, too. I'm glad I have roommates who want the same stuff I do. We can divide the payment into thirds and each pay part of the price.




There goes all but three games in the series, then. Three! Your friend needs a wakeup call. I don't think I'm wrong in saying she got into Zelda with Ocarina (like so many other people) and then try to act like some expert. On that note, how can she praise TP when Link doesn't live in Hyrule in that game? He lives in Ordon, which is just south of Hyrule's southern border. She's just a deluded fangirl who doesn't know Zelda.

I've followed the series from the beginning and my favorite 3-D Zelda is Majora's Mask. It maintained a moody feel without going overboard on "omg darkness". It was colorful, thought-provoking, and immersive. No 3-D Zelda has matched it yet.

As far as Skyward Sword and its art style goes, I'm glad they didn't continue in the vein of Twilight Princess. TP's art style suited it, and only it. Changing art styles is part of what makes Zelda one of the greatest series out there. The developers don't adhere to some arbitrary visual standard (like extreme realism, which all young gamers are looking for nowadays... they lack an imagination..). They're always trying a new style out, and it really shows the versatility of Nintendo EAD.

On another note, I am a sufferer of SAD (Seasonal Affective Disorder). That is, during times of less light (such as winter), I get depressed. While I doubt this Zelda will be any more cheerful than the rest, the vivid colors will serve to help fight depression during the holiday season. And they look awesome! It has a hand-painted look to it and feels more organic, the same way Spirit Tracks did. Whoever made the decision to make Zelda more organic gets my vote to keep doing it! This is the direction that's right for the series. And I say that as someone who's followed the series from the beginning way back in 1987. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm preordering when I get the money.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I wasn't referring to the control scheme.

But IMO games still need to last long.  Well, longer than they currently do.

But either way, this is all assumption.  I phrased my post wrong and meant to say "They shouldn't make the game this easy for us".


----------



## Midna (Sep 30, 2011)

Try to imagine this game in a look-alike Twilight Princess style.

I can't do it.

What would happen if the next Zelda had been a graphical clone of TP? People would have been mad, I reckon. 

Personally I think this art style is great. Even the faces look more human, and less picture-perfect-LotR-elf style.

Just musing...


----------



## mori123 (Sep 30, 2011)

Shuji1987 said:
			
		

> I will play this game for sure, but I would be lying if I said I was looking forward to this game. When I see trailers/footage of this game, it doesn't do me anything. Just a regular 'cool'. On the other hand, I'm pretty fed up with the Wii's lack of power. Because when I saw the Wii U tech demo (a frickin' tech demo!) my jaw kept dropping. I would REALLY like to see a worthy Zelda title in full HD. I really want to get lost in those beautiful landscapes full of detail, dungeons which are just creeping you out every step you take or characters who look vivid and alive.
> 
> It's not that I say this game isn't immersive, but knowing this game could've been much better is just making me sad. I would've rather wanted it to be a game for Wii U, with graphics that are better than what they showed (as Enouma said this was just a taste, they could do much better!) in the tech demo.
> 
> Also the fact that I will have to swing my arms all the time is demotivational. Another reason I'd rather play it on the Wii U, improved and button/touch controlled.




Keep In Mind That The TECH demo of the wii where they showed all the gameplay footage was Showing games on PC ps3 and xbox, And them saying wii U will look this good! rofl.. So your jaw dropped for existing graphics  that the wii hopes in 1-2 years to match..


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 30, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Try to imagine this game in a look-alike Twilight Princess style.
> 
> I can't do it.
> 
> ...


Can't tell if serious.

You do know the Zelda and bird demo was actually on the wii u, right?


----------



## Midna (Sep 30, 2011)

mori123 said:
			
		

> Shuji1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you an idiot? I'm just curious.

He was talking specifically about the live rendered Zelda tech demo, not about the rest of the prospective game footage. It's been 6 years since the last gen came out. Nintendo will beat or match it day 1, I have no doubts about that. Even the Wii beat out the PS2.



As for your slamming them for using footage from other platforms...
Well first of all showing those actual games would require the devs to have the games already ported in a mostly working state _for the very first showing of the tech_. Did they even have their dev kits out yet?

Secondly. Have you ever seen a commercial for a PS3 or 360 game? If it's not platform exclusive, it's using PC footage. It is, no questions. It wasn't a dirty tactic or a trick, it was a simple matter of not having entire bloody games ported to Wii U in that tiny space of time


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because they altered the character designs to match the game and its art style.  Of course, they do that in many iterations.


----------



## Schlupi (Sep 30, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'll be pirating it but definitely not buying it.
> 
> I'm really not liking this overly bright and cheery take on things. One of the things I did like about Twilight Princess was its darker toned atmosphere. It's easily my favorite Zelda game.



TWO WORDS: MALO MART.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ThcX8h7E_s[/youtube]


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 1, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I don't see how TW reminded you of LOTR at all.  I didn't like the game either, but the visuals were amazing, as are these.



Ha, don't they all really.... I suppose the word is Tolkien-esque as opposed to LOTR-ish.... 
TP just didn't 'feel' like a Zelda game is my main point: I honestly reckon you could've replaced Link with any new character, called it summat else of course, and nobody would've batted an eyelid! A good game in its own right, but just not a Zelda game... and the big LOTR comparison for me was the temple with the fire ogre thingie (sorry, it was a while ago last time I played it!) Basically, fire ogre thingie looked so much like a hybrid of the cave troll and the 'balrog of morgoth' fire demon Tolkien could've sued were he still alive....

Anyhoo, that's yesterday's game.... this on the other hand looks closer to how I'd have imagined 'a 3D Zelda' when I was a teeny bopper playing the NES game (yes, I'm an old fart!) than anything else that's come before it: Nov 18th for us UKers can't come quick enough!


----------



## sporkonomix (Oct 1, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Even the Wii beat out the PS2.



Uh, the GameCube outperformed the PS2 in every field except media capacity. Seriously, the GameCube can do everything the PS2 can and more. The Wii is 1.5 times the power of the first Xbox, which in turn was more powerful than the GameCube. Therefore, the Wii is much more powerful than the PS2.


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 1, 2011)

Link is just plain fugly in the 2nd trailer.


----------



## mangaTom (Oct 1, 2011)

What I love about ToZ is whenever I get to play it, I get to play something new, not the same thing over(of course not character wise). I totally dig the atmosphere inn TP but I also like the art direction in SS. Its like watching a moving painting. Haters gonna hate but I love the art direction of this game.


----------



## Midna (Oct 1, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Link is just plain fugly in the 2nd trailer.


Oh no, my character looks like a person instead of an elf from the Lord of the Rings, what shall I do?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 1, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a realistic nose on an otherwise anime-style face in a scene that looks like a cross between wind waker and normal zelda.

The faces are pretty ugly.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 1, 2011)

I like the style too, it's superb IMHO and what they should aim for on the weaker Wii.
I'm definitely downloading this and playing it on Dolphin.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 1, 2011)

i must say it looks really awesome.
i liked and finally finished minish cap but did not like twilight bcz its well dark (exactly opp. from what guild said)
i may come back but unlikely.

gameplay also looks really open and fantastic. its actually twilight in bright colors and it looks just too great.


----------



## Ace (Oct 1, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I dug this up, if you wanted it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm also buying a Wii for this game only.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Oct 1, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Photoshopping there is quite shoddy. If a real image of it existed without the GI logos, that'd be awesome!


----------



## Ace (Oct 1, 2011)

Spoiler











There's the original, from the guys DA account. Won't get closer to the source than that.


----------



## gumgod (Oct 1, 2011)

I miss 8 bit zelda... where there is no romance only killing, and dialog is short, simple and poorly translated...


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 1, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The faces are pretty ugly.


Eh, I think Zelda looks rather gorgeous in this game. Everyone's entitled to their own opinion I guess.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh god. That looks awesome

Except for Fi/Skyward Sword

She looks scary O.o


----------



## Yokimari (Oct 1, 2011)

Already pre-ordered.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 1, 2011)

Off-Topic: I want the creator of Nintendo to create a Zelda game that focuses around Zelda for once and completely different gameplay style that involves her. No CD-i doesn't count. 

On-Topic: As a temper who only played and beaten; Zelda: LTTP and Zelda: PH. I can't say much for the hype about this game, it's Zelda and like all other 'NINTENDO' all-star games. It's going to be awesome and people are going to enjoy it regardless whatever the design. Heck, when Wind Waker came out, it was bright and cartoonic in design and still people enjoy that game. It's Zelda, you can't argue about it.


----------



## Thrust (Oct 2, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Off-Topic: I want the creator of Nintendo to create a Zelda game that focuses around Zelda for once and completely different gameplay style that involves her. No CD-i doesn't count.
> 
> On-Topic: As a temper who only played and beaten; Zelda: LTTP and Zelda: PH. I can't say much for the hype about this game, it's Zelda and like all other 'NINTENDO' all-star games. It's going to be awesome and people are going to enjoy it regardless whatever the design. Heck, when Wind Waker came out, it was bright and cartoonic in design and still people enjoy that game. It's Zelda, you can't argue about it.



They tried that with super princess peach, which is hit and miss depending on who you ask.

The first zelda game I ever beat was minish cap, then TP then phantom hourglass and spirit tracks, I dont remember if I fully beat windwaker but I only recently beat OoT (dont judge me).  That said, Ive played all of them but the cd-i games and its always been fun and fresh


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

Thrust said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...you liked the CD-i games?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ...you liked the CD-i games?



He said he's played all of the Zelda games except for the CD-i ones.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 2, 2011)

for those who have  play 4 swords and a link to the past  well it seems that theres rumor that the trident of power origin is shown on the last boss fight  of skyward sword  this is pretty big I alway wanted to know were  was it created


----------



## Midna (Oct 2, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> for those who have  play 4 swords and a link to the past  well it seems that theres rumor that the trident of power origin is shown on the last boss fight  of skyward sword  this is pretty big I alway wanted to know were  was it created


The three goddesses created the world, and at the place where they departed the land, three golden triangles were left.

That's how the legend goes. Are the goddesses involved in the final fight? Could be interesting if true.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 2, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





no i am talking about the trident of power that item ganon uses in a link to the past and in 4 swords for gamecube  the events of the creation of the triforce are way before skyward sword


----------



## Midna (Oct 2, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, obviously.

But as I recall, that trident was just Ganon's weapon. It never had any plot significance, unless it gained some in FSA.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, whoops.  Sometimes my eyes has a tendency to skip a word, I skipped "but".


----------

